# New Hammer: ESTWING AL-PRO



## chuckiecheese (Mar 30, 2017)

Anyone try it out yet? 

Got mine yesterday.










I like how the head and claw are permanent. Lighter than steel, aluminum alloy. Obviously made to compete with titanium hammers. Figure can't go wrong with estwing. Smooth face. 1/2 the price of a titanium, yet stronger? 

I'm happy, helps pants stay up too!:thumbup:


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome to the board 

Interesting hammer. I had never seen nor heard of it, so a quick google searched showed it is a dead blow hammer. I have a few ball peen dead blow hammers that rock. Still both my TiBone mini and TiBone II have the side pull which also rocks.

Will be interesting to see how long the Eastwing lasts before the head comes loose if it does. Also looks like the Eastwing has two more bolts to fail. 

Let us know how you like it


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Unfortunately for Estwing, they already made a perfect hammer the first time, so I still don't have a reason to buy a new one.


----------



## chuckiecheese (Mar 30, 2017)

*Bad news*

This hammer does not hold up on concrete forms, or scaffolding.. The metal to metal contact actually chips and breaks the aluminum shaft. 

This hammer is strictly for house framers. Wish I would have tested one out first. Yes the regular estwing 22 oz are still great and is what I am back to using.

I will say that it drives nails like a dream, but is not suitable for any heavy work other than house framing.... Going to check out the ultra series hammers.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Stiletto TB15MC TiBone 15-Ounce Titanium Milled-Face Hammer


My wife bought this for me on Father's Day 2007. Best hammer I have ever tried.

I beat it up against everything and it keeps going.
-Concrete
-Rocks
-Cut nails
-Bend it sideways pulling HDG nails out of dry pine.

It will outlast me and then some.


----------



## DeckLife17 (Jan 17, 2017)

wallmaxx said:


> Stiletto TB15MC TiBone 15-Ounce Titanium Milled-Face Hammer
> 
> My wife bought this for me on Father's Day 2007. Best hammer I have ever tried.
> 
> ...


I agree. If you want a light weight hammer, get a stiletto. I have the 14 oz wood handled one, but a few guys I've worked with have the tibone. If you get the wood handled one, order an extra handle. For such a premium hammer, their wood quality sucks. 2 things worth buying in this industry, occidental nail bags and a stiletto hammer.


----------



## chuckiecheese (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah I will admit to trying to not buy a stiletto, thinking this one was half the price, but maybe I should have just bought one.. Only thing: I do not like the idea of having to change out the head and reset it with loctite... to me that is corny. But if it can do hold up to metal contact like you say, maybe I should join the crowd. 200 bucks, I would hate to lose it on a site... buddy had a vaughn stolen last year.


----------



## chuckiecheese (Mar 30, 2017)

DeckLife17 said:


> I agree. If you want a light weight hammer, get a stiletto. I have the 14 oz wood handled one, but a few guys I've worked with have the tibone. If you get the wood handled one, order an extra handle. For such a premium hammer, their wood quality sucks. 2 things worth buying in this industry, occidental nail bags and a stiletto hammer.


Have you had to change out the head yet? 2007? That is ten years of use, seems like a great investment if there were no issues or damage to the hammer.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I've lost and had too many lifted to spend over $200 for a hammer.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Irishslave said:


> I've lost and had too many lifted to spend over $200 for a hammer.


Engrave it, then paint it pink. No one will steal it.


----------



## chuckiecheese (Mar 30, 2017)

Peter_C said:


> Engrave it, then paint it pink. No one will steal it.


Great advice, buddy of mine said same thing to me today about the pink paint. He would carry a bucket full of pink sprayed tools. 

How long have you owned yours, and about the heads, do they come loose? Changing them isn't too bad?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Unfortunately for Estwing, they already made a perfect hammer the first time, so I still don't have a reason to buy a new one.


must be why stilleto and the martinez hammer are selling so well... even at $370, mark martinez is having a hard time keeping up with orders


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

chuckiecheese said:


> How long have you owned yours, and about the heads, do they come loose? Changing them isn't too bad?


Only a couple of years or so. The Tibone family rocks. My 15oz Tibone II is waffle face and gets abused doing any kind of rough work like framing, but is not used nearly as often as the 14oz Tibone Mini which is a flat face, and my main carry hammer. Also bought a baby Stiletto 10oz finish hammer, but rarely use it as the 14oz Tibone is the perfect hammer for me, for most inside work. 

Who doesn't own a few sledge hammers too? I think I own about 20+ hammers :laughing:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

chuckiecheese said:


> Yeah I will admit to trying to not buy a stiletto, thinking this one was half the price, but maybe I should have just bought one.. Only thing: I do not like the idea of having to change out the head and reset it with loctite... to me that is corny. But if it can do hold up to metal contact like you say, maybe I should join the crowd. 200 bucks, I would hate to lose it on a site... buddy had a vaughn stolen last year.


Change the head? 

I've left it as is......I'll go get it and take some close-ups for you.


----------

